# Skip Jack



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone know when the skippys start to run in the spring by the Meldahl Dam area ?

I know they are most likely in the warm water discharges right now but was wondering when they start to run the river.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

why don t you go to ohio river section?????


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

husky hooker said:


> why don t you go to ohio river section?????


 

Thats what I was asking about, sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

go to the ohio river section of ogf and you ll get answers.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry I didn't see that

Thanks


----------

